# Why Did You Get Saved?



## William Price (Aug 2, 2009)

Ad Augusta Per Angusta Why Did You Get Saved?

This was heavy on my heart yesterday, and since I was already up early on the Lord's Day, I decided to put fingers to keyboard, and let what God put into my heart flow out.


----------



## Herald (Aug 2, 2009)

William,

Theologically I got saved because God called me. But as that calling worked it's way out in my life, I came to faith in Christ because I was terrified of hell. I had just heard a gospel message preached and was afraid to go to sleep that night out of fear that I would go to hell if I died. The fear of eternal damnation is a powerful motivator if met with faith.


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 2, 2009)

For me the choice to be Calvinist was made for me as soon as God acted in me, because it was obvious that it was God acting irresistibly. I struggled and hated and it felt like I was forcibly turned inside out. I acknowledge that theologically there must have been a choice of mine in there, but it is very difficult to identify it.

I remember soon after talking with a Christian I befriended and I asked him if, according to standard Christian thinking, it was OK to not believe in free will and was overjoyed when he said it was more than OK! So why did I get saved? I have yet to find out fully, but the finding out is fantastic!


----------

